# Perfect BLD Scramble



## dRaGoN (Oct 24, 2008)

So I've learned the basics of 3 cycle and haven't really gotten into BLD, but I was doing some regular speedsolving and came across this scramble. Have some fun with it guys. =P (it's amazing...)

Scramble: L' R' D U R B F2 L2 B R' D2 U2 F R2 F' R D' F D' R' D2 U R D' L

Someone better get sub30 on this..


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Oct 24, 2008)

thats a pretty good... "anything" scramble. haha


----------



## shelley (Oct 24, 2008)

While most definitely lucky, I wouldn't go so far as to call it perfect...

EDIT: 44.58
I suck


----------



## dRaGoN (Oct 24, 2008)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> thats a pretty good... "anything" scramble. haha



But especially for BLD rofl, cause its like 2 edges 2 corners parity for CP, and just finish off the EP.




shelley said:


> While most definitely lucky, I wouldn't go so far as to call it perfect...



Super lucky then.


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 24, 2008)

Yes, very very lucky.
It's just CO, R perm, then 8 edges. I'll try, hopefully sub-1 min.
I predict someone good can just solve around 20.
At least memo sub-8.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm just slow. 1:24.14. The way I hold the cube, the parity wound up on the bottom and that cost me a few seconds. And it's really weird and confusing to memorize a cube that's that close to solved, which slowed me down. I was probably 45 seconds memorizing (although I didn't look to check), which is as bad as a normal solve for me.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Oct 25, 2008)

1:06.06

It would of been faster but I screwed up and had to undo the moves xD


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Oct 25, 2008)

... 29.87 ...


----------



## McWizzle94 (Oct 25, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> ... 29.87 ...


----------



## Jude (Oct 25, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> And it's really weird and confusing to memorize a cube that's that close to solved, which slowed me down.



Yeah I found that too. This was no better than a normal scramble for me :\ DNFed it in a time which was worse than my non lucky PB.. 

EDIT: Especially with Old Pochmann edges AND corners it's nothing special. Although I didn't use fully Old Pochmann (did corners freestyle )


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 25, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> ... 29.87 ...


Nice, I expected this. 
I got 1:11.89
I popped an edge in the middle and had to push it back in.
My solve: CO, R perm, M2 edges.
Edit: 48.44 Re-do. Memo is probably half the time of the first one and no execution mistakes.
35.22 execution only.


----------



## siva.shanmukh (Oct 25, 2008)

1min 21sec WOOOWWWW

I never did any of my BLD this fast. My PB on the Competition was 4:56 and PB recently was 4:01. This is totally because of the scramble.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 26, 2008)

51.29 - wow, that memo was slow...
My first "sub-1" (only had a 59 DNF before, PB is 1:00)...


----------



## Faz (Oct 26, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> ... 29.87 ...



that doesnt count as UWR right?


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 26, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > ... 29.87 ...
> ...



No, that's way too lucky. I bet Ville can sub-20.


----------



## Faz (Oct 26, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Swordsman Kirby said:
> ...



sub 20??

we'll see.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Oct 26, 2008)

He can't, he couldn't even get sub 30  Maybe on a good mood this would've been close to 20.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Oct 26, 2008)

WOW...1:06.92 min.
I memorized wrong, cause i memorized a 3-cycle on the U-face. But while solving i realized, that it cant be and did what i think was right, and it WAS right. Awesome scramble.

Greetings...Dennis


----------



## aegius1r (Oct 31, 2008)

46.61

should had be better...that's really really easy...


----------



## Zava (Nov 9, 2008)

hah, 27.90.


----------



## KJiptner (Nov 9, 2008)

38.59 incl. a +2 (ooooops)


----------



## Yu Dong Mok (Nov 9, 2008)

Scramble: L' R' D U R B F2 L2 B R' D2 U2 F R2 F' R D' F D' R' D2 U R D' L


----------



## KJiptner (Nov 16, 2008)

Another nice scramble I just had:
L' B2 F' L2 R2 F2 L' R' B' L' B F2 L2 D2 U' F R2 U B' U2 L' R' B' F2 R2


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 16, 2008)

KJiptner said:


> Another nice scramble I just had:
> L' B2 F' L2 R2 F2 L' R' B' L' B F2 L2 D2 U' F R2 U B' U2 L' R' B' F2 R2



CRAAAAAAAZY SCRAMBLE KAI!
or also known as CSK 

I got 53.84 on it! and with a long memo pause too during execution!


----------



## McWizzle94 (Nov 16, 2008)

KJiptner said:


> Another nice scramble I just had:
> L' B2 F' L2 R2 F2 L' R' B' L' B F2 L2 D2 U' F R2 U B' U2 L' R' B' F2 R2



1:08.24 =]

It was too easy so I am not counting it as a PB but nice solve anyway.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Nov 18, 2008)

30.74 on that 2nd scramble. Slow :/


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 18, 2008)

I messed up the second scramble badly. I permuted all the corners wrong because of faulty memo, realized it, and had to undo them and then do them correctly. And even doing that, I got 2:43.73 and got it right. Pretty nice scramble.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Nov 18, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> I messed up the second scramble badly. I permuted all the corners wrong because of faulty memo, realized it, and had to undo them and then do them correctly. And even doing that, I got 2:43.73 and got it right. Pretty nice scramble.



Its still amazing that you could remember how to backtrack and then solve them again and get the whole solve correct!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 18, 2008)

McWizzle94 said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > I messed up the second scramble badly. I permuted all the corners wrong because of faulty memo, realized it, and had to undo them and then do them correctly. And even doing that, I got 2:43.73 and got it right. Pretty nice scramble.
> ...



I had done several other BLD solves right before this, and the numbers for the corners got confused with the previous solve. So I was partially solving the previous cube. When I realized it, I thought about it for a bit and realized what the memo for this cube was, and I had just permuted 5 corners for the previous cube, so it wasn't too much to remember how to undo.

I almost quit because I was so disappointed, but I hate DNFs, so I kept going like I almost always do.

I'd gladly trade my ability to backtrack for your speed, McWizzle94. You've suddenly gotten a lot faster than me!


----------



## joey (Nov 18, 2008)

Yeah, mike's awesome at backtracking. I usually just DNF. (unless it's like just flipping the wrong edge or something *very* simple)


----------



## aegius1r (Nov 20, 2008)

KJiptner said:


> Another nice scramble I just had:
> L' B2 F' L2 R2 F2 L' R' B' L' B F2 L2 D2 U' F R2 U B' U2 L' R' B' F2 R2



62.00 | 24 memo
a little laggy between EP and CP so it isn't a sub1


----------

